# Indoor potty opinions please



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi,

Since my pups are home alone from about 8am to 4pm they go on pee pads inside. This is becomming an issue because although he was neutered at 5 months Ax has now started to lift his leg and he's peeing off the edge of the pads and on to the floor  Also I feel bad about how many pads we go through, at 6 per day its a lot of waste.

I'm debating the merits of an indoor potty system such as the pet loo or u go dog but wanted to get other people's opinions. Are they better than just pads for containing the mess. Are they smelly and in need of regular hosing? How often do you hose off the grass?

Any feedback would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Sarah


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

I would get him one of those doggie fire hydrants before going with one of the hokey grass systems.. those are a PITA to clean! 
I've seen the little hydrants on Ebay, it gives him a target and it ends up on the pad, you can just wash the little hydrant. 

Do you have a dollar store near you? I buy all my puppy pads at the dollar store, we get 8 in a package for 2 bucks and one pad will last my two 2 days ( I just flush the poops) 

HTH!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

I've also heard nothing but complaints about how icky and difficult to clean those grass things are. I believe Tiffany (teetee) was using the Ugodog for Miya. Maybe she can give you some insight on that.

Kitty, I can't believe you only use one pad every two days with two Chis. I use one pad per day with just Gemma because she pees so dang much!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Sarah, is replacing the pee pads with newspaper an option? Those pads can get expensive with just Miya, it must be nuts with 3 babies!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

I was using the UGODOG. In theory, it is awesome. The grates protect her feet from getting any pee on them. It's slightly narrow, so I have to fold the edges of the pads to fit inside of it, that's kinda a hassle. Easy to clean though.
I'm selling it, if you're interested.

I've since started using just regular pad trays. Miya was weird about the UGODOG. Maybe she didn't like the way the grates felt under her feet. Or..maybe she's just being a pain in my butt!


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

I got some specialist Aussie washable pee pads & they're fantastic, can't recommend them enough & if my boys had an issue with aim I'd get a tiny witch's hat & put in the middle.

I got 12 of these just so I could ensure I don't have to constantly wash to keep up supply. They wash & wear superbly, the poo does NOT stick to the surface, they're super absorbant as the moisture is drawn down to the bottom (but does not seep into the floor) and the quality of them is superb - wash on 90 degrees & into the dryer no problems. When they've pooped on them & it's time to change I simply fold in half, hold over the loo, they tumble in & I flush. They'll last for years due to the way they're made & the overall quality. I got medium size which is perfect. Had no issues changing from disposables to these, they instantly knew what they were for.

Absorbent and washable floor mats for pet incontinence | Conni Critters


----------



## blacktrack208 (Aug 30, 2012)

Not sure if this helps, but we get our pads at Marshall's. we got a pack of 100 for $10. They alllllways have them


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

I use the ugodog system and love it. I just wipe it off with baby wipes. I don't like them walking in their pee. I don't fold the pads over they just hang out over 2 sides about an inch. I have read some people use a water bottle for the little boys to pee on. I have heard nothing good about the grass potty pad.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I have also only heard negative things about the grass systems. I hear they are very smelly and hard to clean. I use disposable pads. We get them on amazon for $0.23 a piece. But I can see how that adds us with 3 dogs. I think washable pads are probably your best option. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## Elle (May 4, 2010)

When Harry needed to toilet indoors, I thought about getting one of those fake grass doggy loos. Here in the UK, the pee pads cost about £27 for 100, so they're expensive if you need to use a lot. In the end I opted for putting some real fresh turf into a couple of giant seed trays to make a 3 foot square of grass when the 2 were side by side. I put one of the little pee posts in the centre, for him to lift his leg on. So Harry had his own indoor loo, and it was considerably cheaper to make than buying a commercial one, and was very neat and tidy. After the initial small cost of 2 seed trays and turf, it cost nothing to maintain. The poop just flushed down the loo, and I took the 2 trays outside every 2 or 3 days to hose it down. Of course, I did have to trim the grass back every so often, lol!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

Thanks for your advice everyone!

Pads are soooo cheap in the US compared to here in Australia! I bought a pack of 80 yesterday and it was $45  Will definitely look into the washable pads. Dee do you put them in the machine or in the laundry sink? I'm a bit grossed out by the thought of washing them where I wash my clothes.

The tray that I put the pee pads in came with a grate that has an attachment on it that I now realize is for boys to pee on so I have attached that and will see how it goes. Ax is driving me crazy so I hope it works. After I cleaned up after his misses from overnight he stood right in front of me on the pee pad and lifted his leg and went and I swear he got not one drop actually on the pad, it was all on the floor!

Kitty D I can't believe a pad lasts your guys 2 days! Mine are forever drinking and peeing. They almost finish their water bowl every day and then it all has to go somewhere...


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

OzChi said:


> Thanks for your advice everyone!
> 
> Pads are soooo cheap in the US compared to here in Australia! I bought a pack of 80 yesterday and it was $45  Will definitely look into the washable pads. Dee do you put them in the machine or in the laundry sink? I'm a bit grossed out by the thought of washing them where I wash my clothes.
> 
> ...


That's crazy expensive! We buy ours at walmart (which I know you don't have there) and they're half that price for 80. I considered washable pads, but like you, I'm not that keen to wash them in my washer. I will tell you first hand that the grass systems are disgusting. For the first couple of weeks with regular washing and spraying they're a-okay, and then they go downhill from there (in my opinion). I'm not okay with it smelling what-so-ever, and it's a huge pain to wash especially if you don't have a yard.


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

I don't know about washable pads verses throw aways, but if you are concerned about washables, think of them like nappies for babies. I cloth diapered my dd and I always washed her diapers in our washer and they were pooped and peed in. I would wash them a little differently than regular clothes though. One wash cycle to rinse and then restart to the beginning and wash on HOT and do a full wash with detergent.


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

I use washable pads and love them. There are places that custom make washable pee pads with cute fabric that is prettier than the stark white, but honestly, I want my pee pads to be white. I don't want my dogs to start thinking blankets are where they should pee.

I buy mine from medical wholesalers, and just get a package of bed pads like the ones used in hospitals. They're absorbent and don't leak out the back, they're a snap to clean and they hold up for quite a while.

To placate my leg-hiker, I got an old shoe rack, the kind that's wire along the top level. I drape one pee pad over the rack (and poke it through the wires to keep it from slipping) and set another pee pad underneath. Like this:


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

That set up is quite brilliant! Very creative.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

LittleGemma said:


> I've also heard nothing but complaints about how icky and difficult to clean those grass things are. I believe Tiffany (teetee) was using the Ugodog for Miya. Maybe she can give you some insight on that.
> 
> Kitty, I can't believe you only use one pad every two days with two Chis. I use one pad per day with just Gemma because she pees so dang much!


Yep sure do! 

Bijou pees about the size of a lime? and M pees a bit more but not a whole lot more, they're both like little camels.. they only go maybe 2x a day & they have access to fresh water in a fountain thing all day long, I guess some dogs are just different.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

OzChi said:


> Kitty D I can't believe a pad lasts your guys 2 days! Mine are forever drinking and peeing. They almost finish their water bowl every day and then it all has to go somewhere...


Yep lazy little muffins I have, they're more concerned about lounging on warm laundry from the dryer and sleeping under the blankets on our bed  Neither of them are huge drinkers/obsessed with water. They drink enough as their urine is nice and clear, but again I think some dogs are just different, I've owned dogs that drank much more than these two, and were forever peeing as well. They are genetically alike as well so I factor it as normal for them.

Also not all of those pee pads are the same! some are really thin and small, I'm so happy my local dollar store has the nice big thick ones for so cheap! I also have a pad at each end of the house for them because our home is pretty large.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Oct 1, 2012)

I am so impressed with that pee pad setup! (Smith)

I'll probably go with washable pads, myself. I also had babies in cloth diapers so not a big deal to me, would just do them as their own load after doing the rest of my laundry first.


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks very much! It works a charm with my guys. After giving them an appropriate 'target', the boys stopped picking their own.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I use the washable pee pads too. I like them. Wash 2-3 pads every night. When I get more $$ I'll buy some more, so I won't have to wash them so often. I have 3 dogs using them every day.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi Sarah,

I was beyond grossed out for weeks before I could bring myself to wash them in my washing machine (front loader), however, I've had kids.

Also their poo doesn't stick to them (and if it ever rarely does, it's a high powered hosing outside, drying in sun & then brought in to wash). I always wash pee pads on 90C, followed by 2 loads of their blankets etc., run White King through the machine etc. and there's never the slightest odour in anything that comes out of the machine - I also use a Japanese Washing Liquid Biozet or something, it's got enzymes in it & is fabulous.

The being "grossed out" only lasts a little while and I got a pack of 100 rubber surgical gloves from the chemist for $7 to use when gathering them up & putting them in the w/machine.


----------



## chichi_lady (Feb 10, 2012)

I'm in England and use about 6 pads a day - 3 upstairs and 3 downstairs. It's soooooo expensive - my biggest expense! I've been thinking about the ones you put in the washing machine, but like some of the comments on here, I can't face the idea of putting them in the washing machine ... I really liked the grass turf tip - but not sure I can see myself doing that either. I wish puppy pads were cheaper! :-(


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

Eh, I did shelter work for years, and no matter what job you have in an animal shelter, you end up cleaning kennels. After you've scrubbed down the walls of the resident 'poop artist's' kennel a few times, used pee pads in the washer is very tame.


----------



## chichi_lady (Feb 10, 2012)

Smith said:


> Eh, I did shelter work for years, and no matter what job you have in an animal shelter, you end up cleaning kennels. After you've scrubbed down the walls of the resident 'poop artist's' kennel a few times, used pee pads in the washer is very tame.


Ha, yes I can imagine! 

I used to have OCD before I got the pups! But now I have no probs cleaning up their poops and sick etc... but it's just the 'thought' of the washing machine... is it _really_ ok to put them in the washing machine ... and then do a clothes or towel wash afterwards? I just can't get my head around it, lol.


----------



## Smith (Jun 7, 2010)

chichi_lady said:


> Ha, yes I can imagine!
> 
> I used to have OCD before I got the pups! But now I have no probs cleaning up their poops and sick etc... but it's just the 'thought' of the washing machine... is it _really_ ok to put them in the washing machine ... and then do a clothes or towel wash afterwards? I just can't get my head around it, lol.


It's worked well for me. I always wash them using the hot/warm water setting and as 'heavy duty', so that washer is rinsing itself multiple times after the pads are really already clean. They never have any odor when I take them out and chuck them in the dryer, and the inside of the washer is always clean, with no residue or aroma. If I have a pee pad with runny stool on it, I remove what I can and flush it down the toilet, and then I rise out the pee pad outside when it's warm or in the tub when it's cold, until the stain's gone or mostly gone. Then I put it in the washer. I've never had any problems so, at least for me, using the washing machine has worked great and done nothing to keep my clothes or other items from getting sparkly-clean, either.


----------



## chichi_lady (Feb 10, 2012)

Smith said:


> It's worked well for me. I always wash them using the hot/warm water setting and as 'heavy duty', so that washer is rinsing itself multiple times after the pads are really already clean. They never have any odor when I take them out and chuck them in the dryer, and the inside of the washer is always clean, with no residue or aroma. If I have a pee pad with runny stool on it, I remove what I can and flush it down the toilet, and then I rise out the pee pad outside when it's warm or in the tub when it's cold, until the stain's gone or mostly gone. Then I put it in the washer. I've never had any problems so, at least for me, using the washing machine has worked great and done nothing to keep my clothes or other items from getting sparkly-clean, either.


Lol, thanks Smith.  Yes I really really need to be able to deal with this because it would save me soooo much money!!!!! Cos it also must be so bad for the environment too with all the HUNDREDS of disposable ones I throw away! Oh dear, what a dilemma! Lol! Thanks for the advice.


----------

